# The moment installing V10 freaked me out!



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I swear upon all I have that this story is true.

I tend to wake up in the middle of the night. I always move out to my living room and turn on my cellphone. On Friday morning, about 4:30, I see a software update is ready for my car! I start the process through the Tesla app and turn on my TV while I wait. I'm flipping channels and watching the app at the same time. As I flip to Turner Classic Movies, THIS is what I see.






He's summoning his car to come to him with his cellphone! This movie is 22 years old and I stumbled upon this exact scene as I'm installing the ability to do the same in my car. Proof positive that we're all in The Matrix and Elon Musk is from the future. It's the only logical explanation.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Those are version 11 features.


----------

